# Gift of God!!!



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't it weird this morning, the day i am expecting to get the final news about my divorce I opened my radio to hear them saying 
"GOD PUT PEOPLE TOGETHER FOR A REASON. HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT THAT YOUR SPOUSE IS A GIFT OF GOD? FOR THOSE WHO ARE MARRIED WHY DON'T YOU LOOK TODAY IN A DIFFERENT WAY TO YOUR SPOUSE AND TELL THEM HOW MUCH YOU ARE HAPPY TO HAVE THEM IN YOUR LIFE AS A GIFT OF GOD?"

This made me have a deep thinking within myself. I turned off my radio and sat in my car a while. YES IT IS TRUE, for some reason God put us together and i always saw it as a God's plan.

Wait! Hold on a moment! For all who read my other thread and know my story I am not trying to scare you, I am not going back to him 

I still see it now the same way. For some reason God put us together and for some reason also we are now apart. Yes it is also God's plan for the best of the family for the best of every member of this family. I am so happy to have God in my life and to be able to see things this way  

I am surprised and proud of myself because if i heard this talk in the near past i would be thinking that it is a message from God who wants me to stay with my spouse and consider everything i was going through as a Gift of God. 

Now i know clearly what God wants me to do and i know that what i am doing is right and also a part of God's plan for my life


----------

